

PC sales fall by 6 pct to 11 pct in US during 2Q - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-07-11/pc-sales-fall-by-6-pct-to-11-pct-in-us-during-2q

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Consumers and businesses have been buying fewer PCs during the past two years
amid the growing popularity of smartphones and tablet computers such as Apple
Inc.'s iPad. The iPad's success has spurred Apple's rivals to copy the
concept, causing some analysts to predict that tablet computer sales will
surpass PC sales within the next few years."

